# FIXED: Kitchen Sink Clogged Badly! Need help URGENT



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

*I am looking for a plumber/expert to help fix the kitchen sink.*

I tried everything and the kitchen sink is still clogged.

I went to Home Depot and bought the auger/snake - that didnt work.
I got a plumber's wrench to remove the P-Trap and one of the bolts is stuck real hard and I am unable to open it.
*
Please PM me with your phone number and I will call you to setup an appointment.*

Pictures attached.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

How far did you snake down? If you rent, call manager, if you own, if the blockage is less then 2ft then hire someone yourself, if over 2ft, call manager and get them to send someone out as its not your problem =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

btw, if its clogged badly to the point it isn't draining or so on DO NOT PUT CHEMICALS IN THE SINK TO TRY AND CLEAR IT!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

sound like you didn't do right. and like kacairns said if it is clog up behind the drywall then its not your problem so call the building manager but if its clog up on the p trap then just open up the pipe.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

hondas3000 said:


> sound like you didn't do right. and like kacairns said if it is clog up behind the drywall then its not your problem so call the building manager but if its clog up on the p trap then just open up the pipe.


Looks like the nut on the p-trap is stripped, chances are whoever put that wonderful plumbing together got glue down at the p-traps threads and it wont open, if that is the case and its clogged at the p-trap, then it'll most likely have to be cut and most of that redone to fix it.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

This may sound like a dumb idea but it worked for me in a similar situation... .. if there is liquid stuck in the p trap can you drop an ice cube or crushed ice in there to chill it, while you gently warm the nut with a hair dryer you may get the nut to expand just a little. Like running a jar under hot water, except in his case both materials are the same so will expand the same under the same temperature. (Hence the ice)

Before you go do that can anyone see a reason it's a bad idea? (Just to get a second opinion) but like I said, it worked for me once...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> This may sound like a dumb idea but it worked for me in a similar situation... .. if there is liquid stuck in the p trap can you drop an ice cube or crushed ice in there to chill it, while you gently warm the nut with a hair dryer you may get the nut to expand just a little. Like running a jar under hot water, except in his case both materials are the same so will expand the same under the same temperature. (Hence the ice)
> 
> Before you go do that can anyone see a reason it's a bad idea? (Just to get a second opinion) but like I said, it worked for me once...


yeah if its an abs glue got drop into it making it stuck then your best chance is to cut out and replace the pipe. All you need is a hack saw, abs glue and some part. Try to replace it yourself as it might be hard as first but down the road you know more and save you a lot of money for fish food or new fish instead.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I will try to open it again...but from my attempts yesterday, I am pretty convinced that it got glued by whomever tried to put it together before.
Worst case scenario, I will have to call someone in. I doubt the management is going to pay for it even if its 10 feet down...they have been very stingy before...


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Forgive me if this is too basic, but I sometimes get confused. When you look at that nut from the sink side, you would turn it clockwise to loosen.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

We're you actually able to snake it at all? 

Worst case just cut out the section and replace. Plastic pipe is easy to work with and cheap. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Kitchen drain are not all that easy to clear depends how they runs it and what you dump into the sink and gaberater. The plugged could be more than 10 feet away. Grease, coffee grind, rice makes a good mix. There are ways to do it but by the time you get tools and parts, may as well get a plumber to get it done quick to avoid future leak and damage to cabinet.
I will PM you a contact in New to see if he can refers a plumber to you.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

what clogged it in the first place? what were you doing at the time that it became clogged? Do you have a garbage disposal? If you cannot snake it clear then it is clogged out of the reach of the snake and chances are it would be behind the drywall and unable to cut and replace the pipe. I have a 15 foot snake that I use on my shower drain occasionally and the clog is usually my wife's long hair in the p trap two quick minutes and I pull out the hair ball and it flows like Niagara falls. Sorry missed the photo showing herbage disposal...try this:

1) put drain stops in both sides of the sink
2) Fill both sides of the sink with water almost to the top
3) At the same time as you remove the drain stopper on your garbage disposal side, turn on the garbage disposal...DO NOT remove the drain stopper on the other side of the sink.
4) Sometimes the pressure caused by the garbage disposal will push the clog down the pipe and free up your sink!

Good luck


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for the late response guys.
I had work the whole day and just got back. I was going to update while at work, but it was a super-busy day (too many meetings)

Anyways, I managed to open up the p-trap (I ended up breaking part of the bolt. Looks like it was glued to it). Not only that, The 3rd bolt to the garberator looks glued as well. I didn't have much time and had to go to work, but I really didnt see anything in the p-trap, which leads me to believe that the clog might be inside.

P.S. I really dont use the kitchen sink much, so I will have to see what comes out.
I contacted a plumber and he is going to come tonight and fix it. 

Thanks to BCA members here for PMing me with contact information.

I will keep you all updated on the process.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If its not in your P-trap, its the responsibility of the company that manages the property. Why spend your money when it is someone elses problem, even if they are stingy that doesn't take away from it being their responsibility to take care of it and fixing it. If they don't, there are legally required to do so as it is part of the structure.

BTW taking apart a P trap in a apartment and not fixing immediately or capping it off is a very bad idea! People above you when draining their sink and so on could possibly flood your place depending on where the blockage is and how bad it is. Before anyone says "well it would have backed up into the sink if that was the case".... not always true, it might drain just enough the pressure from the water rising above the p-trap is enough to keep it down.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I did check online about the laws and apparently it is only the company's problem if more than 1 person has an issue. If its only you, then its your problem.

The plumber was really great. He came within 2 hours of calling and he came prepared. Not only did he fix the issue (the clog was around 8-10 feet into the main drain - inside the wall), he also re-did all the tubing. I think his pricing was also very good. He also gave me some advice about the automatic water change system (his cousin keeps fish tanks too. I think the BCA member who PM'd me is this cousin  )

Overall I am very happy with his quick response and professional work.

I will put his contact details here if in future someone needs help. He can give quotes on the phone and he is available 24/7 if available.

Name: Fabio
Phone: 604-716-1667


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm glad it worked out

Ales

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great news and a good referenced plumber now. Can't go wrong with a name like that too. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Smiladon said:


> I did check online about the laws and apparently it is only the company's problem if more than 1 person has an issue. If its only you, then its your problem.
> 
> The plumber was really great. He came within 2 hours of calling and he came prepared. Not only did he fix the issue (the clog was around 8-10 feet into the main drain - inside the wall), he also re-did all the tubing. I think his pricing was also very good. He also gave me some advice about the automatic water change system (his cousin keeps fish tanks too. I think the BCA member who PM'd me is this cousin  )
> 
> ...


Glad it got fixed, but "8-10ft into the main drain" says its their responsibility. Trust me I've seen high rises where people flush bags of cat poop, tampons and so on down the drain, and it only backs up in a single unit and sometimes is upwards of 80feet down the line. It is the property management companies responsibility to keep the drains clear outside of your place. If you have no problem paying out of pocket to fix issues that are not your responsibility and that is what makes you happy, good luck =)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For clogs, I have had great success with 1 second plumber. I think it was under $30 at Rona and it has unclogged the toilet a couple of times. It shoots compressed air, not chemicals.

And big warning, for toilets, don't ever use chemicals. It could crack your toilet bowl. One Second Plumber is a chemical free way to deal with a clog.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Glad it got fixed, but "8-10ft into the main drain" says its their responsibility. Trust me I've seen high rises where people flush bags of cat poop, tampons and so on down the drain, and it only backs up in a single unit and sometimes is upwards of 80feet down the line. It is the property management companies responsibility to keep the drains clear outside of your place. If you have no problem paying out of pocket to fix issues that are not your responsibility and that is what makes you happy, good luck =)


I understand that, but I dont want to risk it.
Last time I got them to repair the lock in the main door. The repair person replaced the bolt ($5 worth at most) and he sent invoice to management, they turned around and billed me for it with interest.... it was $170+

I'd rather pay a fair amount out of my pocket instead of getting charged absurd amount of money from the management. If they put the bill on me, what am I going to do? Sue them? ... its not worth the pain.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> For clogs, I have had great success with 1 second plumber. I think it was under $30 at Rona and it has unclogged the toilet a couple of times. It shoots compressed air, not chemicals.
> 
> And big warning, for toilets, don't ever use chemicals. It could crack your toilet bowl. One Second Plumber is a chemical free way to deal with a clog.


1 second plumber would not have worked for me.
When I push water through garbarator, it comes out from the other sink. When I used the plunger, the water just got pushed out the garbarator. 1 second plumber is just a powerful 1 time plunge. If I did that, I would probably have seen water spray all over my kitchen. lol.
But I will keep this in mind. This could be useful for bathroom sinks etc if I ever need it.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Smiladon said:


> I understand that, but I dont want to risk it.
> Last time I got them to repair the lock in the main door. The repair person replaced the bolt ($5 worth at most) and he sent invoice to management, they turned around and billed me for it with interest.... it was $170+
> 
> I'd rather pay a fair amount out of my pocket instead of getting charged absurd amount of money from the management. If they put the bill on me, what am I going to do? Sue them? ... its not worth the pain.


Well if you're talking about the lock on the door to your unit that is your responsibility, if you're talking entry to the building that is theirs, in this scenario with your plumbing, consider the ptrap your unit door and the entry to the building the pipe in the wall.

Lock smiths aren't cheap to begin with with some emergency rates being upwards of $80 a hour with minimum 2 hours =)


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Well if you're talking about the lock on the door to your unit that is your responsibility, if you're talking entry to the building that is theirs, in this scenario with your plumbing, consider the ptrap your unit door and the entry to the building the pipe in the wall.
> 
> Lock smiths aren't cheap to begin with with some emergency rates being upwards of $80 a hour with minimum 2 hours =)


I agree, it's not your problem. You said you don't want to risk it? What's to risk, you've already paid for the plumber to fix it, you can be reimbursed by them for what you paid for the plumber as long as you have a receipt. They can't charge you any more for anything, either they will reimburse you or they won't, what's the harm in trying? Everybody on this thread says its stupid not to try.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Master wilkins said:


> I agree, it's not your problem. You said you don't want to risk it? What's to risk, you've already paid for the plumber to fix it, you can be reimbursed by them for what you paid for the plumber as long as you have a receipt. They can't charge you any more for anything, either they will reimburse you or they won't, what's the harm in trying? Everybody on this thread says its stupid not to try.


This I agree with. I will try this out.
Highly unlikely that they will reimburse me (I've lived here for 6 years, I know how they are), but no harm in trying.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If the clog is in a pipe that is common, you would have a backup already which would have caused far more damage.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

gklaw said:


> If the clog is in a pipe that is common, you would have a backup already which would have caused far more damage.


Not true. It doesn't matter anyways as its been fixed and he paid out of pocket to fix someone else problem by the sounds of it.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> If the clog is in a pipe that is common, you would have a backup already which would have caused far more damage.


From what research I did over the past few days, this is correct. If the pipe clog is common, it would affect multiple people and if I was one of the affected, I would have seen water coming out of my sink when it wasnt being used. The reason for that is if someone was using their sink upstairs, then the water would go down the common drain, which if plugged would backlog the water and eventually come out of our sink.



kacairns said:


> Not true. It doesn't matter anyways as its been fixed and he paid out of pocket to fix someone else problem by the sounds of it.


End of the day, I made a decision that I believe works for me and I am personally happy with the outcome. Thanks for your concern.


----------

